# 2006 Altima...part of recall



## AA225 (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm looking into buying my first nissan and I had a question for y'all...

The dealer showed me a 2006 nissan altima that was part of the oil consumption recall and had its engine replaced...its a 2.5 S with the special edition package, a spoiler, and leather seats

we came to a final price of $20,500 incuding tax, title, and fees

do you think its worth getting the car or should I avoid it?


----------



## KnobGobblin (Jul 30, 2006)

Thats not a bad price at all, espc. including Tax's, etc.

I work at a Nissan Dealership in TN, we sent back 48 2.5's and received them back a few weeks ago, there are fine now, they replaced the motors in both. Plus if you ever have any problems,which you prob. won't but just saying, you have the background of being able to say, well it had such and such prob. once.

But yes, thats a decent deal, I'd snatch it up if I were you and thats what you wanted.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

FYI, the engine warranty has been extended to 100K miles for some '05 and '06 Altimas and Sentras with the 2.5s, so most worries about engine replacement are fine up until then.


----------



## LSUtigerME (Jul 13, 2006)

It's probably not worth the trouble. The '07s are coming out soon, so they'll be trying to get rid of the unaffected ones too. I would never take a new car with an engine replacement. You're bound to have some problems with it.


----------

